# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  الزعيم وفخر البلد vs زعيم وفخر فاشر السلطان

## مريخابى واعتز

*الزمان....  الثامنه مساء اليوم الجمعه 
المكان ....  القلعه الحمراء ومفخرة السودان 


بالتوفيق لزعيم وفخر البلد وتوسيع الفارق بينه وبين البراطيش والانفراد الكامل بالصداره 
بروفه مثاليه لاعدام عزام ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*الحكايه شنو مافى واحد يجمد قلبو ويفتح بوست المباراه ؟؟؟
لسه الرجفه حاصله حتى فى الدورى ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*موفق يامريخابي واعتز الحبيب
وباذن الله انتصار كبير يكون بروفة لقهر عزام والتاهل باذن الله
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*متلفزة وللى نديها قفانا،،،
                        	*

----------


## حوته 1

*اللهم انصر المريخ اليوم و كل يوم
                        	*

----------


## الزعيم صبحي

*المباراه منقوله والا كيف القصه
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*اللهم انصر المريخ فى كل مكان وفى كل زمان
خاصة على رشاريش ام درمان ورشاريش كردفان
*

----------


## hafezZAREEF

*اللهم انصر المريخ 
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*المبارة منقوله على النيلين 
بالتوفيق للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*بالتوفيق للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## ابوجالا

*الرابط لو سمحتوا أن وجد
                        	*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*اسعفونا برابط لقناة النيلين لو سمحتم . و شكراً .
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*منتصرين بإذن الله
وبالتوفيق للزعيم
*

----------


## KING1

*وغير الزفتين مافي قناة؟
                        	*

----------


## Azhari Siddeeg

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة علي ابراهيم الجنيد
					

اسعفونا برابط لقناة النيلين لو سمحتم . و شكراً .



http://www.ustream.tv/channel/بث-مبااااااشرر
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Azhari Siddeeg
					

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/بث-مبااااااشرر



مشكور ابو الزهور علي الرابط
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*تشكيلة المريخ ...
جمال سالم امير كمال مصعب الريح ضفر رمضان  ايمن سعيد علاء الدين سلمون بكرى وانغا
بالتوفيق
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*المريخ بالاصفر الكامل
                        	*

----------


## ابوجالا

*يا أزهري سلام.
في  رابط غير ده
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*لماذا مريخ السودان بالأصفر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*حضور جماهيرى متواضع ؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*حكم المباراه  خالد الامين فى زول سمع بالاسم دا ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## Azhari Siddeeg

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابوجالا
					

يا أزهري سلام.
في  رابط غير ده



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IIJLAHmS5io
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*بداية المباراه 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*بسم الله الذي لايضر مع اسمه شيئ في الارض ولا في السماء 
وهو السميع العليم
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ركلة جزاء لمريخ السودان
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*ضربة جزاء للمريخ
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*قون ضائع من ضربة جزءا
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*بكرى اضاع ضربة الجزاء 
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*اتمنى الا تؤثر على نفسيات بكرى 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ثلاثة ركنيات علي التوالي
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*ضغط شديد علي مريخ الفاشر والحظ يعاند المريخ
                        	*

----------


## KING1

*النتيجة كم ؟
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*بالله عليكم ايهما افضل عماد عبدالله ولا الريح على 
*

----------


## شرقاوي

*اللهم انصر المريخ يارب
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*ياااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*قووون لمريخ الفاشر 
حسن كمال 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*حسن كمال يحرز هدف لمريخ السلاطين  في الدقيقة 38
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*اللهم انعم علينا صبرا
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*قمة العشوائية
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*? What 's up
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*مع هذا الغارزيتو اصبح المريخ لا لون ولا طعم ولا رائحة 
دفاع مهزوز وسط تائه و هجوم مريض 
استعجال لى شنو ما عارف 
أين المريخ أين الكورة الممرحلة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*انتهاء الشوط الاول بتقدم مريخ السلاطين 
اخطاء بالجمله 
رعونه فى التهديف واهدار فرص كثيره 
كانت كفيله بفوز عريض للمريخ
كالعاده اخطاء دفاعيه قاتله 
12 ركنيه للمريخ ولا فائده منها 
تشكيله عليها الف علامة استفهام 
4/4/2 هل هذه الطريقه مناسبه لفريق 
يسعى لتعويض خسارته امام عزام 
غياب لصناعة الاهداف 
المحصله خساره للفريق للشوط الاول 
اتمنى ان يصحح غارزيتو اخطاء التشكيل 
عماد عبد الله اثبت عشوائية الشطب الذى تعرض لها هذا اللاعب 
بالمقابل الريح على اثبت عشوائية التسجيلات 
اتمنى ان نعود فى الشوط الثانى حتى نلعب 
مباراة عزام باعصاب بارده ونعبر عزام 
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*طيب ما هو الحل يا لاعبى المريخ،صبرنا حتى علم الصبر اننا صابرون على شيىء امر من الصبر!!!!!!
                        	*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*يارب تستر
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*فوضى فى المدرجات الشعبيه والامن يطلق الغاز المسيل للدموع
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*المجموعة الموجودة داخل الملعب هى التشكيلة المثالية وكلنا اتحسرنا لعدم وجود ايمن سعيد وعلاء الدين وضفر فى مباراة عزام الاولى واليوم الثلاثى يشارك منذ بداية المباراة فماذا يفعل غارزيتو
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*وين اوكرا وكوفى
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحلفاوى
					

المجموعة الموجودة داخل الملعب هى التشكيلة المثالية وكلنا اتحسرنا لعدم وجود ايمن سعيد وعلاء الدين وضفر فى مباراة عزام الاولى واليوم الثلاثى يشارك منذ بداية المباراة فماذا يفعل غارزيتو



*************
اين صانع اللعب؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*اوكراااااااا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*محترف يستلم راتبه بالدولار يجلس فى الاحتياطى عليه المغادره 
بلا اسف عليه
                        	*

----------


## حفيدة سيده فرح

*يارب رحمتك
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*فرحنا بتلفزة الدورى وياريتهم ماتلفزوهو 
العالم كلو يتفرج فى مهازلنا
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*ماهو سبب الفوضي ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*اخطاء بالجمله 
رعونه فى التهديف واهدار فرص كثيره 
كانت كفيله بفوز عريض للمريخ
كالعاده اخطاء دفاعيه قاتله 
12 ركنيه للمريخ ولا فائده منها

كل مباراة بنقول نفس الكلام دا و لكن بدون فائدة .هذا قدرنا و نحمد الله على ذلك .
الهدف الذي ولج شباكنا يوضح لنا بأن عزام لابد أن يسجل هدف على أسوأ أفطراد . 
فهل نحنوا قادرون على تسجيل 4 أهداف في عزام ؟
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*كل شىء عندنا عشوائى ولله الحمد 
الغاز المسيل للدموع ممنوع دوليا ان يستخدم فى ملاعب كرة القدم 
اتحاد السجم والرماد دا ماعارف كدا
                        	*

----------


## Jimmy_Doe

*يا حليلك يا برهان.... لو لقي اللعيبة اللقاهم غارزيتو كان ....
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابى واعتز
					

فرحنا بتلفزة الدورى وياريتهم ماتلفزوهو 
العالم كلو يتفرج فى مهازلنا



ما تخاف زول شايفك ماف
المجنون الماشي عريان في الشارع في زول بعاين ليه ؟
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار

*يا الذين داخل الاستاد ما الذي يحدث ..؟ و ما السبب ..؟
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

ما تخاف زول شايفك ماف
المجنون الماشي عريان في الشارع في زول بعاين ليه ؟



************
آه ثم آه 
ياريت لو كان عندنا واحد من مليون من الصرامه السعوديه 
الامير فيصل بن تركى تم تغريمه 50000ريال بسبب تصرف طائش 
لو كان عندنا كنا فرشنا ليهو الارض ورود واختلقنا ليهو مليون عذر
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الحمد لله علي كل حال
                        	*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*الامن مستتب الان
                        	*

----------


## عادل حسبو

*مصير الكوره شنو
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*ان شاء الله ما يكون في اصابات من الطرفين
                        	*

----------


## مريخنا العظيم

*أرحتونا الحمد لله 
لا ننتظر شيئا من مباراة الاياب امام عزام 
والجمهور يتحمل 75% من نكسااااات المريخ مع الأسف الشديد
الحمد لله. الحمد لله.  الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*لا ندري ماذا حدث بالضبط لذا لن نحكم للجمهور او عليه
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*اللهم نصرك
                        	*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*نزلو الميدان ..كلو لي خير عشان الشرطه تعرف حاجه لانها شايلاهو مع المريخ وجمهورو .. الفريقين في الميدان الان
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*تم اخراج كل افراد الشرطه من الاستاد بامر جمهور المريخ

واحد من افراد الشرطه استفز الجمهور
*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*والله اكتر حاجه غايزاني اكتر من القون ليه المريخ لاعب بي الزي الاحتياطي ونحن في استادنا ونلعب بي الاصفر ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## عادل حسبو

*من مصدر قالو ملازم شرطه استفزا الجمهور بين الشوطين الجمهور اشتبك معاه ام الملازم باطلاق البنبان نزل الجمهور وضرب الشرطه وطردهم من الاستاد
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*اشك ان الجمهور هو الباديء
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*شامم ريحة طابور خامس فى الموضوع 
البراطيش دخلوا فى المسأله
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*مشكلتنا اننا بنغالط فى نفسنا الاحتاج كان على ضفر وعدم السرعة فى علاج ايمن ليلحق بالمباراة والدخول المتاخر لعلاء الدين اما اوكرا وكوفى ما كان عليهم احتجاج وبعدين يا جماعة المباراة بيلعبوها 11 لاعب فقط
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*الله لا يكسبكم يا رشاريش !!
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*جمهور المريخ جمهور واع جدا
                        	*

----------


## KING1

*فهمونا الحاصل شنو بالضبط
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحلفاوى
					

مشكلتنا اننا بنغالط فى نفسنا الاحتاج كان على ضفر وعدم السرعة فى علاج ايمن ليلحق بالمباراة والدخول المتاخر لعلاء الدين اما اوكرا وكوفى ما كان عليهم احتجاج وبعدين يا جماعة المباراة بيلعبوها 11 لاعب فقط



*************
يا ابو حميد المباراه دى بروفه لمباراة عزام 
بالله عليك دى تشكيله تقصى عزام وتهزمو بثلاثيه نظيفه؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*بسم الله
يا مسهل
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*ربنا يعين
                        	*

----------


## eabuali

*علي حسب فهمي بدون وجود الشرطة لن تستانف المباراة 
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة KING1
					

فهمونا الحاصل شنو بالضبط



ملازم الشرطه استفز الجمهور والجمهور رد عليهو قام ضرب البمبان
*

----------


## yassirali66

*سودانا فوق تكشف التفاصيل .. إطلاق الغاز المسيل للدموع في ملعب مباراة المريخ ومريح الفاشر

علمت  (سودانا فوق) ان احداث مباراة المريخ ومريح الفاشر تعود الي استفزاز احد  أفراد أمن الملاعب لجمهور المريخ في المساطب الشيء الذي دفع الجمهور الأحمر  لقذفة بقوارير المرأة الفارغه مما جعل الشرطة تطلق الغاز المسيل للدموع  ليدخل الجمهور باكمله الي ارض الملعب ويتواجد به وبالتالي عدم قدرة الحكم  علي انطلاقة شوط اللعب الثاني حتي الان وكان الشوط الاول قد انتهي بخسارة  المريخ الخرطوم بهدف لاعبه السابق حسن كمال  
*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺻﻞ ﺷﻨﻮ ﺑﺎﻟﻀﺒﻄ
ﺍﻟﻜﻮﺭﻩ ﻛﻢ ﻛﻢ
ﻭﺍﻟﺸﻮﻁ ﺍﻟﻜﻢ ﺣﺎﻟﻴﺎ
ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺸﻜﻠﻪ ﺷﻨﻮ
ﻭﻗﻔﺖ الﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﻩ 

ﻭﺍﻟﺤﻜﻢ ﻗﺎﻝ ﺷﻨﻮ 
ﺣﺎ ﻳﻮﺍﺻﻠﻮ ﻭﻝ خربت
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*استئناف الشوط الثانى
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 62 (62 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

yassirali66,abdoun,ahmed alsaid,محمد النور,ali sirag,مريخنا العظيم,مريخابى واعتز+,أسامة محمد أحمد,مصعب المقدم مضوي,معتصم الصايم,مغربي,نور الخطيب,الأبيض ضميرك,المريخابي هيمو,المسلمي,النزير,الدسكو,الصادق,الصادق هبانى,الشائب,الوليد عمر,انور عبدون,ابراهيم,ابو البنات,ابوبكر رحمة الله,ابوجالا,ايمن الطاهر,احمد محمد عوض,استرلينى,eabuali,باجيو,farandakas,hamada7777,خال عمر,خالد إبراهيم,ياسر ابكر عيسى,دولي,jamal85,Jimmy_Doe,Kajouma,Kamal Satti,KING1,merrikhalsudan,MOHAMMED_MS128,monzir ana,mosa2000,سلفاب عمر,سامرين,شرقاوي,osman ahmed,سعد حامد,RED PLANET+,redstar,riyad saad,علاء الدين حمزة,عمادالدين طه,عمار عزالدين إبراهيم,علي ابراهيم الجنيد,عادل الناصر,عادل حسبو,عبدالمحسن,ود البشير
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*كلام غريب
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*دا القدرت عليه يا ياسر
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*66 مشتاقون ياخ
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

* 
دخول اللاعبين لارض الملعب 
اليوم 08:05 PM
كفرووتر / الخرطوم / الشوط الاول 
منذ بدايته قاد المريخ هجمة من الجهة اليمني عبر اللاعب المصري ايمن سعيد و  الذي وضع المريخ الفاشر تحت الضغط وحصل على كرة محسنة ارسلها عكسية قابلها  الحارس جاهد .
في الدقيقة الخامسة حصل اللاعب ضفر على كرة على طبق من ذهب لكن لعبها فوق العارضة وسط دهشة الجماهير التي تابعت المباراة .
ضربة جزاء ضائعة 
في الدقيقة العاشر حصل المريخ على ضربة جزاء ارتكبت مع اللاعب ضفر نفذها اللاعب بكري المدينة حولها جاهد الى ركلة زاوية بقبضة يديه .
حصار ولكن 
عقب ركلة الجزاء الضائعة فرض المريخ حصارا على مرمي المريخ الفاشر ووجد  فرصتين اضاعهما بسبب التسرع من قبل اللاعبين ضفر و ايمن سعيد .
علاء الدين اضاع هدفا 
اضاع اللاعب علاء الدين يوسف فرصة التقدم للمريخ حينما اطلق تسديدة و  الحارس كان خارجا عن مرمي فريقه حينما لعب فييرا الكرة فوق العارضة .
مباراة سريعة 
اتسمت مباراة الفريقين في الدقائق الاولي منها بالسرعة و القوة بين الفريقين ما بين هجوم مريخي و دفاع للسلاطين .
مخالفة مريخية 
في الدقيقة 16 حصل الممريخ على مخالفة نفذها اللاعب المصري ايمن سعيد ابعدها حسبو برأسية الى داخل الملعب .
تسلل و احتجاج
في الدقيقة 17 احتج الطاقم الفني للمريخ على حكم المباراة لاحتسابه حالة تسلل ضد اللاعب بكري المدينة .
عماد عبد الله يتألق
تألق اللاعب عماد عبد الله في دفاع المريخ و انقذ اكثر من هجمة خطيرة من امام مهاجمي المريخ و كان افضل لاعب في الدفاع 
دفاع المريخ يلجأ للتسلل 
لجأ دفاع المريخ لنصب مصيدة التسلل على مهاجم مريخ الفاشر ديفيد الينا لايقاف خطورته .
جاهد يحرم مصعب من هدف 
في الدقيقة 25 حول الحارس جاهد محجوب تسديدة وصعب عمر القوية الى ركلة زاوية باعجوبة .
سيطرة مريخية وصمود للسلاطين 
احكم المريخ سيطرته على وسط الملعب وقاد سلسلة من الهجمات الخطيرة على مرمي  جاهد لكن التسرع حرم المريخ من افضلية التقدم رغم السيطرة. 
حسبو يحول كرة المدينة لركنية 
حول اللاعب حسبو كرة اللاعب بكري المدينة الى ركلة زاوية في الدقيقة 33 لم يحسن نجوم المريخ استغلالها
مخالفة للمريخ 
في الدقيقة 35 اطلق اللاعب مصعب عمر تسديدة قوية مرت بجوار القائم الايمن للسلاطين من مخالفة ارتكبت مع اللاعب جايسون 
عماد يحرم المصري من هدف 
حرم مدافع المريخ الفاشر اللاعب المصري من هدف محقق حينما حول كرته الى ركلة زاوية 
هدف لمريخ الفاشر 
في الدقيقة 37 احرز اللاعب حسن كمال هدفا للمريخ الفاشر من كرة جهزها له اللاعب الينا .
في الدقيقة 39 اطلق اللاعب ايمن سعيد تسديدة قوية حولها الحارس جاهد الى ركلة زاوية .
مريخ الفاشر يرد 
في الدقيقة 40 رد مريخ الفاشر بهجمة خطيرة عبر اللاعب مشرف من الجهة اليمني  الا ان اللاعب مصعب عطله و حرمه من عكس الكرة الى داخل الملعب .
جاهد في الميعاد
في الدقيقة 42 كان حارس المريخ الفاشر جاهد محجوب في الميعاد حينما ابعد  كرة اللاعب مصعب عمر الى داخل الملعب و التي حولها اللاعب عماد عبد الله  الى ركلة زاوية وفي الدقيقة 44 اطلق اللاعب المصري ايمن سعيد تسديدة قوية  حولها اللاعب عماد عبد الله الي داخل الملعب اكملها حسن كمال الى خارج  الملعب 
و في الدقيقة 46 وجد مريخ الفاشر فرصة تسديدة في مرمي المريخ لكن امير كمال  حول كرته الى خارج الملعب لينتهي الشوط الاول بهدف لمريخ الفاشر
الجمهور يقتحم الملعب .
اقتحم جمهور المريخ الملعب و اطلقت الشرطة الغاز المسيل للدموع لتفريغ  الجماهير من اجل افراغ الملعب من الجمهور , وكان الجمهور قد احتج قبل  اقتحامه الملعب على بعض قرارات الحكم خالد الامين و قذف الملعب بالقارورات 
هدوء الاحوال 
هدأت الاحوال و عادت الجماهير للمدرجات عقب خروج الشرطة و عاد اللاعبين الى داخل الملعب لاستئناف المباراة 
كبر يتدخل وينقذ الموقف
تدخل الوالي محمد يوسف كبر و انقذ المباراة حينما تحدث مع لاعبي الفريقين اقنعهما بالدخول لارض الملعب في انتظار طاقم التحكيم
*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*يعني مسألة مخططة من أحد أفراد امن الملاعب طبعاً بكون جلفوطي .
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*النيلين وقفت من البث،
فى شنو؟
                        	*

----------


## KING1

*ماعرفنا نلقاها من مين ولا من مين لك الله يامريخ
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*سترك يارب
                        	*

----------


## Jamal Balal

*حكم يحتسب حالة  تسلل على المريخ من رمية جانبيه !!!! راجين شنو نحنا؟؟؟!!!!
*

----------


## wadalhaja

*انا شاهد عيان على الموضوع ملازم عواليق يأشر بي يدو بحركه غير لائقه للجمهور بعد اللعيبه دخلو الغرف الجمهور انفعل وبدا يجدع القوارير الضابط الجنبو بحاول يهدي الامور والاهبل دا جا من وراهو فك العلبه فينا والشغله جاطت واختناق بالجمله انا طلعتا من الحوادث حسي جاني اختناق لانو مريض بالازمه ومامعاي بخاخ ؛لاكن للامانة اتفه بشر هم صعاليق الشرطه
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*بداية الشوط الثانى بعد عودة الاحوال الى طبيعته ودخول عنكبه بديلا لوانغا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*مؤامره واضحه لعدم اكمال المباراه باى طريقه
                        	*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*مراقب المباراة قرر الاستمرار لكن الجهازين الفنيين للمريخ والسلاطين طلبو 8دقائق للاحماء واستائناف اللعب
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*يا ناس  الكورة  الحاصل  شنو
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بداية الشوط الثاني الان
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﻳﻌﻨﻲ ﻃﺮﺩﻧﺎ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻃﻪ

ﺍﻟﺎﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﻣﺎ ﻓﻴﻬو ﻭﻟﺎ ﺷﺮﻃﻲ

ﺭﺟﺎﻝ ﻭﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻳﺎ ﺟﻤﻬﻮﺭﻧﺎ
ﺑﻌﺪ ﻛﺪﺍ ﻛﺎﻡ ﺭﻧﺎ ﻣﺎ ﻣﺸﻜﻠﻪ

ﺍﻃﺮﺩﻭ ﻟﻴﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻮﻣﻪ ﻛﻠﻬﺎ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺩﺍ
ﺍﻇﻨﻬﺎ ﺍﻭﻝ ﺣﺎﻟﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ
ﺟﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻳ
ﻳﻂﺮﺩ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻃﻪ
ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﻩ ﺗﺴﺘﻜﻤﻞ عادي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*بطاقه صفراء للريح على 
ماتريحونا من الريح دا
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*كرت اصفر لامير كمال
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*يا جماعة  رابط  الإذاعة  ويين
                        	*

----------


## KING1

*حيواصلو ؟
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*5  دقائق والفاشر متقدم بهدف
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*واصلوا
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*تكرار لضياع ضربة الجزاء مع التركيزعلى اسم بكرى المدينه من المزيع تقول الضربة ضاعت فى نهائيات كاس العالم
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*رمضان عجب يضيعهدف محقق فى الدقيقة 12
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*عماد يخرج كره من خط المرمى
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بإذن الله الواحد الأحد النصر قادم
فصبراً يا صفوة
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*للمره الثانية وخلال ثلاثة دقائق المريخ يهدر ... المباراة وصلت للدقيقة 17 والفاشر متقدم بهدف الشوط الاول
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*وين التغييرات
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*اوكرا بديل لسلمون
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*خروج سلمون ودخول اوكرا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*كرت احمر للاعب مريخ الفاشر
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*كرنقو يخرج بالبطاقه الحمراء
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*بطاقة حمراء للاعب كرنقو لاعتدائه على ايمن سعيد والتنبيه اتى من رجل الراية والمباراة فى الدقيقة 20
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم أنصر المريخ العاصمي مريخ السودان
*

----------


## KING1

*حيواصلو ؟
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*ويتواصل الاعتداء على ايمن من لاعبى الفاشر
                        	*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*بعد كده لو غلبناهم 
ما بنستاهل 
كافى تكافؤ
*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﺍﻥ ﺷﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺣﺎ نغلب
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*استدعاء ايمن من قبل الحكم وبطاقه صفراء
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الملعب طبعا بدون شرطه والامن مستتب
                        	*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*نحنوا كايسين للتعادل ، إنتصار شنو المنتظرنوا .
*

----------


## الشائب

*الناس فى القرن الواحد وعشرين و نحن لسه من زمن الاعتداء على لاعب من غير كرة؟؟؟؟؟
أتحدى أى زول يجيب لى لقطة لاعب يعتدى على لاعب آخر بدون كرة من أى دورى فى العالم ..
والله لو بلد فيها قانون مفروض بعد المباراة دى طوالى يجو ناس تحريات يسوقو كرنقو ده يعملو ليهو حفلة فى حوش المباحث وتانى يوم طوالى تحويل على محكمة الجنايات يلصقوا ليهو ستة شهور زى الماحاصل حاجة ..
حركة غبية زى دى لو حصلت فى الدورى المصرى لى لاعب من الزمالك تانى يوم طوالى مرتضى منصور رئيس الزمالك بتلقاهو مشى فتح بلاغ شروع فى القتل على اللاعب المعتدى ..
تفوووووووووووو على دى تربية
                        	*

----------


## KING1

*قولو يارب.
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*خروجايمن مصابا ودخول الباشا والمباراة تدخل الدقيقة 34
                        	*

----------


## sharif74

*نصرك يا الله
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*جاهدحارس الفاشر بالمرصاد لكل كرات لاعبى المريخ والمباراة تدخل الدقيقة 37
                        	*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*مرض
مرض
*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*خيرها في غيرها . دي فقدناها خلاص . 
إذا إنتهت بهذه النتيجة الجلافيط ح يرتاحوا نفسياً .
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*فرص بالجملة من بكرى والعجب وعنكبة وعدد مهول من الضربات الركنية ... والدقيقة 41
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*هذا المذيع شوم بمعنى الكلمة
*

----------


## Jimmy_Doe

*نكابس عشان ندرن مع مريخ الفاشر ناقص لاعب وعايزين نغلب عزام 3؟؟؟ خليكم واقعيين!
                        	*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل




نعم حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل .
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*عنكبة وبكرى المدينهوالتشابه فى الروشه والجرى بدون هدف
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*46  دقيقةدقيقةوالفاشر متقدم بهدف ولاعب الفاشر عمادعلى نجما للمباراة
                        	*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

هذا المذيع شوم بمعنى الكلمة




دي أياها الفضلت يا عبدالمنعم .
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*الله يلزمنا الصبر 
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الدقيقة 50 والنتيجة لصالح مريخ الفاشر
                        	*

----------


## محمد النور

*اللهم لزمنا الصبر
دروشه وعدم تركيز وبرضو ندعو الله ان يوفقنا في مباراة عزام
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مشاطيب المريخ نجوم المباراه 
عماد عبدالله وحسبو وحسن كمال ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*هاردلك مريخنا ومبرووك مريخ السلاطين لقد كنتم محظوظين
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*انتهت ويا حسرتاه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*نشوف لينا شغلة نقضاها،
نلتقى العام القادم بحول الله،،،
والحمد لله على كل حال،،،
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*نهاية المباراة بهدف لاعب مريخ الفاشر حسن كمال فى الدقيقة 38 من زمن الشوط الاول .... ربى نسألك اللطف فينا ....
                        	*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

انتهت ويا حسرتاه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




إذا إنتصرنا على عزام ح ننسى هذه المباراة .
*

----------


## KING1

*الحمد لله علي كل حال
                        	*

----------


## kartoub

*والله غارزيتو اكبر قامة من الدراويش ديل لاعبين وهم
                        	*

----------


## eabuali

*يا جماعة لازم نسال نفسنا سؤال بسيط جدا
هل نحن مؤهلين حتي نتقدم في البطوله الافريقية
انا والله الدوري دا ما مهم بالنسبه لي لكن هو عنوان
بدون زعل هل نحن مؤهلون
*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*فريق بعشرة لاعبين لا نستطيع التعادل معه .
والله مرات أقول اللاعبين ديل عليهم ضقوط شديدة و علينا أن نراعي ذلك .
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*اه اه اه اه اه اهاههه وووووووووووووووواى ووووووووووووووووووووب قلنا الروب والله دموع تنزل كالجمر
*

----------


## الشائب

*قى حاجة غلط ..
لاعبين وقاعدين نشترى أغلى لاعبين فى الساحة ..
مدربين وكل سنة كوشة بتاعة مدربين قاعدين نجيبها بمافيهم مدربين احرزوا مراكز متقدمة مع الجلافيط فى دورى الابطال ..
جمهور يسد عين الشمس ..
ومع ذلك كل سنة طالعين من التمهيدى وبندى الدورى للجلافيط الذين لا يختلف اثنان على انعدام الموهبة فى لاعبيهم .. ونفقد اغلى النقاط امام اضعف الفرق ..
فى حاجة غلط ...
انا بدأت أشك فى كلام الجلافيط عن مصدر أموالنا ...
حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل
                        	*

----------


## كركبة2010

*الحمدلله علي كل شي واصلا ده المتوقع كويس احسن عشان الناس المامله في الفوز علي عزام ترضي بالأمر الواقع وماتعشم المريخ ده تعبان جدا واهو السماسره ركبوها فينا زي كل مره بالمحترفين المواسير 
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل فيهم
                        	*

----------


## Azhari Siddeeg

*أهداف مباراة المريخ العاصمي ومريخ الفاشر 20-02-2015 (هدف المباراة الوحيد)


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FrVk...ature=youtu.be
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*بدون زعل،
المريخ الحالى غير مؤهل !!!!!!
                        	*

----------


## مغربي

*اين‏ ‏هو‏ ‏المرثخ‏ ‏ي‏ ‏دكتور‏ ‏‏ ‏وينا‏ ‏النجمه‏ ‏وينا‏ ‏الهيبه‏ ‏
                        	*

----------

